# KP Ladies Meet



## angelsalways47 (Jan 23, 2011)

I met one of the ladies in my Dishcloth swaps. She bought a home here in VT last summer and we decided to meet for lunch in July. Had a great visit with her. We only live 10 miles apart. She is Elyse from FL. Here our picture. GB, Barb...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Look at you lovely ladies  

I love the fact that you can connect with someone from anyone, anytime here on kp. It could be in your hometown or across the world.

How fantastic for the pair of you. :thumbup:


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

What a wonderful experience. I hope you have more fun together.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love seeing pictures of KP meet ups!! Hope you become fast friends!!


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

What fun.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is wonderful!!!!


----------



## Nittin Pearl (Jul 28, 2013)

How cool is that!? From Fl. to Vt. Who would have thought it. Not just another KPer, but one from your Dishcloth swap!!! I know this has been exciting, and from appearances a good friendship will follow.


----------



## Abuela (Apr 27, 2011)

How lucky you are Looks like you were having a wonderful time together. Do you have plans to get together often??


----------



## angelsalways47 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes we plan to get together soon again.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

How lovely for you both to be near enough to meet for lunch 

I've met quite a few lovely KP'ers, always have a great time with loads to chat about


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

You are both very beautiful and look like you are having a wonderful time. I will take a real Strawberry ice cream cone if you please. Beautiful smiles and that is what knitting does for everyone! God bless you both and hope you get to meet often.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well next time I am going through VT I shall try to meet up with both of you. I like ice cream also.
Hope you have fun knitting together.


----------



## angelsalways47 (Jan 23, 2011)

Need to be before Elyse goes back to Fl. But that would be great...


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

How wonderful for you two. It is such fun to have a friend that knits. I envy your good luck!!


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Where are you in VT? I grew up in Marshfield/Plainfield area...!! HUGS...GG


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

My DH said to me one night that between KP and my mystery connections, I could travel to every state in the union and half of Canada without needing a motel. He's probably right! How fun would that be??


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

How nice for both of you!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

It's so much fun to meet other KP'ers in person. Bet you had plenty to talk about.


----------



## angelsalways47 (Jan 23, 2011)

I live in Chester VT


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Didn't think to post a photo, but last winter, I met up with a KP gal from Erie,PA while we were both in Florida, each driving about 1/2 way to an agreed-upon town for lunch. We had a lovely afternoon,our respective DHs were along with us & also enjoyed themselves. We're hoping to do it again this year & possibly meet with more "snowbirds".
Stay tuned....if so, photos will definitely be posted.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

It is always great to meet up with KPers. Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------

